# Karpfenrute für Dorsch und Meerforelle??



## Neffifisch (13. April 2005)

Servus miteinander, bin ja noch grün hinter den Ohren in Sachen Küstenangeln und will mir eine Spinnangel zulegen für Mefo und Dorsch. Habe nun in einer Angelzeitung den Typ gelesen, leichte Karpfenruten 1,5 bis 2 lbs bei 3,60 cm zu verwenden. Würde bessere Wurfweiten ergeben und somit mehr Fisch. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit so einer Rute. Darf´s überhaupt ein bisher länger sein als die obligatorischen 3 m???
Auch bei der Rolle quälen mich noch die Qual der Wahl. Lieber etwas Größer damit die Schnur besser flutscht, oder kleiner wegen dem Gewicht. 

Wäre schön wenn ihr mit bei der Entscheidung ein bischen helfen könnt, auch wenn schon genug über Ruten  im Forum geplaudert wurde (außer Karpfenruten)


Dankschön 
Neffifisch;+


----------



## kiepenangler (13. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfenrute für Dorsch und Meerforelle??*

mich würde bei karpfenruten der lange griff stören, beim spinfischen...


----------



## Neffifisch (13. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfenrute für Dorsch und Meerforelle??*

Stimmt schon, gibt unterschiedliche Griffe bei den Karpfenangeln. die zweigeteilten Griffe scheiden eh aus zum Spinnfischen. gibt aber auch Karpfenruten mit durchgängigem Korkgriff.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfenrute für Dorsch und Meerforelle??*

Genau mit so einer Karpfenrute von 2lbs und mit durchgängigen Korkgriff habe ich vor x - x -Jahren angefangen an der Küste zu Blinkern.
Ob MeFo´s, Dorsche oder Hornies, ich hab alles damit rausbekommen.  #6 

Eigentlich haben die Zeiten richtig Spass gemacht. :m

.... achja, war ne 3,60m Rute mit ner gaaaanz normalen 3 Kugellager-Rolle aber 0,23er Schnur.
Die Wurfweiten waren enorm !!  Na gut bei 27 und 28gr Blinkern. :q


----------



## Schweißsocke (13. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfenrute für Dorsch und Meerforelle??*

Für nen kurzen Trip an die Küste kannst du durchaus eine Karpfenrute verwenden. Wenn du allerdings einen ganzen Tag in der Ostsee stehst, wirst du am Ende deine Handgelenke kaum noch spüren. Die längeren Ruten sind einfach zu kopflastig, auch wenn das Gesamtgewicht einer guten Karpfenrute nicht wesentlich höher als das einer Spinnrute ist.


----------



## havkat (13. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfenrute für Dorsch und Meerforelle??*

Moin!

Ich glaube zu wissen welchen Autor du da meinst.

Er ist im allg. bekannt als Verfechter der - "je weiter raus, desto mehr Fische" - Theorie.

Karpfenruten, große Stationärrollen, schwere Köder und bis zur "Ladekante" reinwaten.

Natürlich fängt man so Meerforellen, aber es ist zu beweisen ob man so *mehr* Forellen fängt. 

Geschmäcker und Ansichten sind verschieden.

Mir persönlich macht das Mefofischen mit so schwerem Gerät keinen Spaß, weil


solches Gerät auch für große Fische komplett überdimensioniert ist
stundenlanges Spinnfischen mit solchen Klamotten ermüdend und nervtötend ist
die langen Ruten und Griffe zum Watfischen einfach zu unhandlich sind

Aber wie gesagt: Nur meine persönliche Meinung


----------



## goeddoek (14. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfenrute für Dorsch und Meerforelle??*

Moin  |wavey: 

@havkat Schade, da bist Du mir zuvorgekommen  :q 

Seh ich genauso.

Ich habe mir vor Jahren auch mal eine solche "Ausrüstung" zugelegt.
Überlange Rute, sehr große Rolle.
Zum Fischen mit Spiro auf Meerforellen habe ich die manchmal noch dabei.
Wenn's aber darum geht, an der Küste "Kilometer" zu machen, bleibt die zu Hause und es kommt eine 3,15 m Rute und das Allernötigste mit.
Schliesslich will man ja angeln und keinen Ausdauersport betreiben.

Gruß,

Georg


----------



## MobyDicky (14. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfenrute für Dorsch und Meerforelle??*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Moin  |wavey:
> 
> @havkat Schade, da bist Du mir zuvorgekommen  :q
> 
> ...




... ist ja alles richtig, was Du schreibst ..... ABER ..... er sagt doch, dass er grade erst anfangen will - und zum ausprobieren reicht auch erstmal ne Karpfenrute, da wird er die Vorzüge bzw. Nachteile schon feststellen und sich dann auf entsprechendes Gerät einschießen ... bzw. -werfen.   

Grüße  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfenrute für Dorsch und Meerforelle??*

Gebe havkat vollkommen recht.


> und zum ausprobieren reicht auch erstmal ne Karpfenrute, da wird er die Vorzüge bzw. Nachteile schon feststellen und sich dann auf entsprechendes Gerät einschießen ... bzw. -werfen.


Auch das stimmt zweifelsfrei. Wobei Du sicher auch irgend ne leichtere Spinnrute im Keller stehen hast, die wahrscheinlich allemal mehr Spass als auch die leichteste Karpfenrute macht.
Und im Gegensatz zum Dorsch, wo teilweise wirklich jeder Meter Wurfweite zählen kann, kriegt mam Mefos auch überraschend oft im knietiefen Wasser vor den eigenen Füssen - aber wie immer beim Angeln gilt dass es eben auch keine Regel ohne (viele) Ausnahme(n) gibt.


----------



## goeddoek (14. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfenrute für Dorsch und Meerforelle??*

Hi Moby Dick !

Das war auch nur als kleiner "Erfahrungsbericht" gemeint, mehr nicht.
Ich will sicher niemanden davon abhalten, dass Eine oder Andere selbst
auszuprobieren.

Im Gegentum  :q


----------



## Reppi (14. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfenrute für Dorsch und Meerforelle??*

Nachdem ich am Wochenende gesehen hat, wie jemand mit einer Feederrute (ohne Spitze) gut gefangen hat, würde ich fast zu solch einer Rute tendieren,da das Handling besser als bei einer Karpfenrute ist....
Aber das sind natürlich nur Notlösungen.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## MobyDicky (14. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfenrute für Dorsch und Meerforelle??*

Hi Goeddoek,

deswegen habe ich Dir ja auch eingangs Recht gegeben   

Grüße


----------



## Elbhai (14. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfenrute für Dorsch und Meerforelle??*

Hallo,


ich hatte auch mal gehört und mich daraufhin informiert, dass Karpfenruten auch zum Spinnfischen auf Zander geeignet sein sollen. (aufgrund der Rutenaktion, es gibt ja auch sehr feine Karpfenruten, also nicht die 3 lbs Geschosse). Daher würde auch der Einsatz auf MeFo nahe liegen...

Diesen Gedanken habe ich aber wie Schweißsocke bereits schrieb aufgrund der Gewichtsverteilung wieder verworfen (natürlich vor dem Kauf :q )

Zur Rolle: 

müsste man wissen, was Neffifisch mit "groß" meint. Klar, die Weitwurfrollen a la Baitrunner LC oder andere sind aufgrund des Gewichts nicht interessant. Auch denke ich, kann das Argument Spulenkern bezügl. Wurfweite da nicht mehr gelten, da gibts Wichtigeres...
Ich habe zumindest für mich entschieden, nicht mehr die kleinste Ausführung zu nehmen (klein =  2500 er Größe) - da lieber eine 4000er... Aber die fischen wohl auch die meisten. 

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## havkat (14. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfenrute für Dorsch und Meerforelle??*

Moin!

Das Prinzip mit dem großen Spulenkern klappt eh nur, wenn so´ne Rolle an die enstprechende Rute geflanscht wird.

An einer normalen Küstenspinnrute kostet so eine Kombination Wurfweite.

Der Leitringdurchmesser u. der Abstand zur Spule muss stimmen, da die Schnur beim Wurf von einer großen Spule in entspr. großen Klängen runterflitzt.

Der Starter muss datt erst mal "beruhigen" und "kanalisieren".
Bei großen Klängen würde das ein "Flaschenhalssyndrom" erzeugen und der Schnurablauf würde stark abgebremst werden.

Tjä! Größe is nich alles!


----------



## Elbhai (14. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfenrute für Dorsch und Meerforelle??*

@ havkat

Stimmt, dem kann man nichts mehr hinzufügen! #6 

Deshalb haben viele Karpfenruten auch einen recht großen ersten Ring...


PS: am Samstag hat meine neue Shimano Ostseepremiere!! *freu*


Gruß
der Elbhai





			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Das Prinzip mit dem großen Spulenkern klappt eh nur, wenn so´ne Rolle an die enstprechende Rute geflanscht wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralf-H (14. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfenrute für Dorsch und Meerforelle??*

Moin,
zum leichten Pilken vom Boot ist ´ne Karpfenrute (2lbs, 3,60m) mit gekürztem Griff durch nichts zu ersetzen (aus meiner Sicht). Zum Blinkern auf MeFo ist sie, wie schon erwähnt, viel zu klobig. 
Ich nehm für MeFo eine Sportex 3,30m Zanderrute mit 10-30g und ´ne 3000er Quantum Energy Metal mit 12er Fireline, alles schön leicht und wirft sich klasse.
Als "Allroundrute" tuts eine leichte Karpfenrute für den Anfang aber sicher.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Neffifisch (14. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfenrute für Dorsch und Meerforelle??*

Erst mal merci für die vielen Antworten. Hat mir schon viel geholfen, das Thema Karpfenrute ist schon vom Tisch. Werd mir eine schöne Mefo-Spinnrute 3,15 -3,30 cm holen. Ich denke ein bischen länger kann ich es schon vertragen, da selbst bei 190 cm nicht der kleinste. nur mit der Rolle scheint ihr doch größer zu fischen. Habe eine Shimano Aero 2500 mit 15 Fireline, gehen da schon über 200 Meter drauf. Wenn ihr noch größere Rollen verwendet, 3000 - 4000 und auch noch 12 Fireline seit ihr dann so vermögend oder füttert ihr Mono darunter????

Angeln an der Küste ist schwer, wenn man aus den Bergen kommt. 

Neffifisch#c


----------



## Fränkie S. (14. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfenrute für Dorsch und Meerforelle??*

Unbedingt ein monofiles Schnürchen unter die Geflochtene!!

Macht keinen Sinn, die Spule komplett mit dem teuren Zeugs zu bestücken.

Übrigens 'ne gute Idee mit dem Mefo-Stock!

Greetz,

Fränkie


----------

